# Tooheys Extra Dry On Tap



## Jazzafish (3/2/06)

My local has put Tooheys Extra Dry on tap... so I thought I'd give it a taste. 

I used to drink Extra Dry before I got the taste for other beer I feel is better. Quite a few of my friends still buy cases of it, so I have recently had the bottle lately. 

Anyway, I found the draught version to have more body than the bottle, with a bit more malt up front. The carbonation was low and it even held a bit of a head for a bit. It also had the light hop and dry finnish like the bottle. The bonus was it didn't give me an instant headache like the last bottle did!

So all in all, if I had to choose between tooheys new, VB, Carlton Draught and Extra Dry... I'd go with Extra Dry, but I think it would be a while before I was in hell!


----------



## Asher (3/2/06)

....The liquid decanted from the top of one of my stored starters (made from unhopped DME) always reminds me of TED.....
 

Asher for now


----------



## PeterS (3/2/06)

Jazzafish said:


> My local has put Tooheys Extra Dry on tap... so I thought I'd give it a taste.
> 
> I used to drink Extra Dry before I got the taste for other beer I feel is better. Quite a few of my friends still buy cases of it, so I have recently had the bottle lately.
> 
> ...



It is interesting that it did not gave you a headache. I often wondered why I used to get headaches when I drank most kinds of commercial beer (in moderation) yet I never get a headache when I drink homebrew. I wonder why?

Cheers,
PeterS....


----------



## johnno (3/2/06)

I remember trying this before I homebrewed.

I thought it was pretty bad even then. Of course if I was stranded on a desert island or in the middle of nowhere it would be a fantastic drop.

Thank goodness for choices.

johnno


----------



## Bobby (5/2/06)

dont think it will be an ongoing thing. they are about to release it with new labels. (clear plastic rather than paper). they prefer bottle sale where brand indentication is easier.


----------



## tonydav (5/2/06)

PeterS said:


> It is interesting that it did not gave you a headache. I often wondered why I used to get headaches when I drank most kinds of commercial beer (in moderation) yet I never get a headache when I drink homebrew. I wonder why?
> 
> Cheers,
> PeterS....
> [post="106381"][/post]​



I always put it down to the amount of preservatives in a lot of cheap crappy commercial beer.

tony


----------

